# R.I.P Crackle



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

It is a sad day today knowing that my little crackle has died today. I just wish I knew something was wrong, then I could of possibly done something about it. The thing that is going to hurt so much is not seeing her cute little face come to the front of the cage when I get the lettuce out to feed them or hearing them squeak together when they hear the rustle of the plastic bag. She was such a lovely little Guinea Pig that loved her cuddles and love. My little message to her would be; I'm going to miss you so much you little cutie, it was a shame you died at a young age, I'll look after your sister for you don't worry. I'm going to miss you so much! I love you <3


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about crackle.


----------

